# Incontinence in a 10 year old GSD



## vjt555

My senior, Mattie is starting to deteriorate. She is ten years old and she now has incontinence. I really don't care about the floor and the carpets but I want her to be at her best health. Since I recently moved I have only now got a regular vet and she has an appointment for next week. Are these medications for incontinence safe as she does not take any medications at the moment except Cosequin and Omega three and she still runs well? She is a little stiff in the morning but that is all.

I should add that she had every test under the sun done at an expensive vet in Baltimore..nothing came up.


----------



## wolfstraum

Proin is commonly used for incontinence, and works well....I used it for my male for quite a while - nearly a year ...and know others who have used it as well.

Lee


----------



## arycrest

I agree Proin works well for most types of incontinence.


----------



## jang

I use Proin for my senior Chi...Dr sez she will have to be on it forever..but it solved the problem...


----------



## Magwart

I have my 11 y.o. male on Proin now too. It takes a few weeks to kick in, but it does work.

Before going that route, we did a full blood work up, and ruled out bladder and kidney issues. 

Proin is very affordable. If you live in a state where it can be shipped, I think it's $35 or so for 180 pills at Kvsupply.com, with a prescription. Unfortunately, not all states allow it to be shipped by mail. 

Also, you can get little washable "pants" that hold an pad for "dribbles." Here's an example:
Drs. Foster & Smith Female Pet Bloomers

I did see an incontinence pet homeopathic treatment listed in a catalog recently. I don't have any experience with it though.


----------



## vjt555

Great thanks! She has an appointment at the local vet on Saturday so I will ask for Proin.


----------

